# Does my dog look full Pit Bull or mixed?



## beeayoutifullove (Mar 25, 2012)

I got him at a shelter, he's about 7 months old now. I was told he is a Pit Bull, but he doesn't look full Pit. He went through a growth spurt where he randomly started to look more like a Lab, and now he is starting to get stockier in his chest, head, etc, and widen out a little so he's looking more like a Pit again. The biggest thing is that he has huge, webbed feet and his ears are floppier than other pits I see. His toes don't separate at all they're so webbed and I know Pits don't have webbing! Here's some pics, what do you think?

These pics are in order from age, beginning from when I first got him in December to last week.

imgur: the simple image sharer

imgur: the simple image sharer

imgur: the simple image sharer

imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

It would be easier if you copied the links and put them in an image code.. the apbt has so many different looks that you'll never know without papers.. welcome to GP


----------



## =CC= (Mar 20, 2012)

Basically, you'll have to do what I have to do....wait for him to finish maturing, and see what you've got. 

My little guy is about 3 1/2 months old, and I 'think' he's a lab/pit bull mix, but since he was found in a parking lot, I have no way of knowing for sure what he is.

Just love the heck out of him, train him well, and be proud of who he grows up to be.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

=CC= said:


> Basically, you'll have to do what I have to do....wait for him to finish maturing, and see what you've got.
> 
> My little guy is about 3 1/2 months old, and I 'think' he's a lab/pit bull mix, but since he was found in a parking lot, I have no way of knowing for sure what he is.
> 
> Just love the heck out of him, train him well, and be proud of who he grows up to be.


Matured or not you still can't tell by looking at a dog what breed it is. Sure you can best guess it but with rescues majority are mixed, many heavily mixed with 3+ breeds in them and often mislabeled.. If it looks like a "Pit Bull" in any shape or form it is usually labeled as such. Looks can be deceiving.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Definitely looks more like a Pit Bull type dog, or at least one that would be labeled such. I do not see Lab. (Puppies go through all sorts of odd stages, my boy had a big head like a rotty at one point, matured to have a GSD head with floppy lab ears)

No way to no for sure without papers, but if he were my dog I'd just call him a Pit Bull mix. If people inquire just tell 'em he was adopted from a shelter so you have no real way of knowing. That's what I do with my gal.

Just curious, when you hear "American Pit Bull Terrier" what do you picture as the perfect example visually?


----------



## APBT4LYFE (Jun 19, 2011)

looks like an american pitbull terrier but you will never know with out papers.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I concur with the previous statements, he definitely looks to be a mix of some sort of pit bull type dog. Again, without paperwork from a breeder (registration papers through a reputable registry) there's no way of knowing. With webbed feet, that can be any type of water dog mixed in, whether it's lab, poodle, spaniel, etc. Just love him to the fullest, be diligent in his training and make him the best dog you can.


----------



## beeayoutifullove (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone, it is true that I will never truly know, was just out of curiosity! Whatever he is, he's a handful but I wouldn't change it for the world lol.


----------



## Buck187Hunter (Mar 24, 2012)

that dog looks half Pitweiler, possibly one of the parents was full pitweiler and other parent was apbt.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

There's no such breed as a "Pitweiler" so one cannot be full "Pitweiler" it's just a stupid designer name to make mixes look cooler or to sell. BYB term.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Buck187Hunter said:


> that dog looks half Pitweiler, possibly one of the parents was full pitweiler and other parent was apbt.


PITWEILER... :rofl::rofl:

Wow... funny stuff.. its amazing what people will make up to make a dollar


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

No No No.. he's a RottBull dont yall know??...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL thats hella funny cause I always called Marley my pitwiler or a rotbullpie  he was just a mutt, but we thought it was funny


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

here is an example for you this is Marley. 100% mutt. Mix of 4 different breeds. More people have asked me what bloodline he's from more than Dosia who is 100% ABPT.










he looks obviously mixed to me but I guess not to others.
Then I have Dosia who I often get asked what is he mixed with. LOL he's not a mixed bred dog loll.









then there was Mack Truck. You'd think just by his size people would know but nope lol. We'd often get, "Oh wow that's a huge pit bull" lol Mack Truck was an American Bulldog 









my point is, with so many bulldog type breeds and mixes there will be no way to be sure if the dog is mixed or not without registry papers. I've had people swear up and down that D is a black lab mix loll. There was no labs in the woodpile im sure of that


----------

